# LY and mullet spots?



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone want to help me find a pile of LYs or Mullet? Beach/shallow wading is best, I can also kayak to the spot. Need as many as possible. Thanks :usaflag


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

shoreline park in gulf breeze or live oak also in breeze.just go early.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

saw alot of mullet in the mouth of east river on 87 in navarre and ly were everywhere in the sound by the bridges yesterday in navarre


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

LY are everywhere! I saw a tun of mullet in blackwater by downtown milton.......they were thick!!


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

there are a lot of ly's at the T pier most of the day.:letsdrink


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Got 4 five gallon buckets of mostly mullet and a few LYS at the Blue Angel Rec place


----------

